# Found an Injured Pigeon.



## rach1512 (Apr 28, 2010)

I live in Lancashire, Uk - Can anybody help please. I need to know where to take it??


----------



## rach1512 (Apr 28, 2010)

If anybody does know. Could you please email me with any information you many have.

I live in the North west of England, Lancashire


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Which is your nearest city? These are two places in Lancashire, but we may have contacts that do not appear on the list and could help.

Never leave a pigeon at a vet's surgery without checking what its fate will be...many work in conjunction with the RSPCA who will usually euthanase "pest" species.

Before handing a pigeon over to a sanctuary please check what its policy towards unreleasable birds is. Pigeons and doves can, and do, live happily in captivity.


Wolfwood
Hazelrigg Lane
Ellel
Lancaster

LA2 0PL 

07931220094


GREENMOUNT WILD BIRD HOSPITAL 
Kirklees Valley
Garside Hay Road
BURY
Lancashire
BL8 4LT

Ph: 01204 884086 . 


This is a link to the listed sanctuaries and hospitals in the UK that will treat a pigeon or dove. If you live near the county border, please also check the resources in the adjoining counties as they might be closer to your location.


http://pigeonrescueuk.webs.com/resources.htm

Until you can get it to a sanctuary we can help you with first aid, if you can tell us what sort of pigeon it is and what has happened to it...for the time being, hkeep it somewhere quiet and warm.

Cynthia


----------



## rach1512 (Apr 28, 2010)

I think she living happily in capivity in my daughters wooden wendy house at moment lol.

But sadly i have a cat and a dog who would love to nibble her if they could.

Can I ring them 2 number you have poped on my post?. 

Either is close to Wigan area


----------



## rach1512 (Apr 28, 2010)

I am not sure want sort of pigeon he/she is.

I found her on Asda car park on Sunday and I am a sucker for injured animals/birds etc.

I thought it had broken her wing at first but yesterday she flapped it a little. But it still hangs down instead of folding over the back when sitting?.

I thought at first it had been clipped by a car but now i think she possible could have been attached by a cat and its caught her wing??.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

If you can get her to one of the sanctuaries it would be best, if she was cat caught she will need antibiotics. With any luck it will just be bruising of the wing, I have had many that were able to fly again after a bit of resct and recuperation.

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Actually if you are in Wigan you might want to take it to the Three Owls Sanctuary in Rochdale, they have an aviary for unreleasables:

Three Owls Sanctuary
Wolstenholme Fold
Norden
Rochdale OL11 5UD
Tel: (01706) 642162
Fax: (01706) 659090
24 Hour Helpline: 07973 819389

Email: [email protected]
Rochdale, 12.5 miles from Manchester 

Have aviary for unreleasable pigeons, those that are able to fly free from the aviary. State that treating each bird costs £42 and hope for (but don't demand) a donation of about that much.

http://www.threeowls.co.uk/


----------



## rach1512 (Apr 28, 2010)

Just spoken to Wolfwood.

They told me to get the wing checked at vets as they by law should look at it free. 

So i rang them and had a strong conversation with them and they have agreed to look at the pigeon at 10.30am 2moz for me.

If it needs more that rest. I have to ring wolfwood back and take it to morecambe at wkend for treatment and re-habilation.

Thanks again for all your help.

I have been trying since Monday for some advice on this poor pigeon but sadly was getting nowhere fast


Regards
Rachel


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Whatever you do, don't leave it with the vet...that is usually the end of the road for pigeons.

I have PM'd you some information about the contact in Preston, we have always gone through a third party!

Cynthia


----------



## rach1512 (Apr 28, 2010)

Gwen in Southport is taking it in.

I am taking the pigeon in the morning after I have taken my daughters to school. She said same about vets as well. So she said she will look at it herself as she got medicne and everything there and her vets doesnt put down wild animals

So after all this I hope its still alive in morning to go!!

Regards
Rachel


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is great! I feel uncomfortable when rescue places advise rescuers to take a bird to "a vet" for free treatment...none of the sanctuaries that I take my own rescues to would do that. and I am certain that if they did they would recommend a known and trusted vet.

It should be OK! 

Cynthia


----------



## rach1512 (Apr 28, 2010)

Simon at Wolfwood did original say i could take it to his vet today but sadly i am at work at moment and it all the way in Morecambe so not around the corner.

So he just suggested taking it to my local one instead 2moz as give him a ring afterwards.

But Gwen lives closer and she said if necessary (hopefully not) she will take it to her vets who is use to working on wild birds as she takes a few there from time to time.

So i thought her looking at it first is a better option as the vet here could tell me anything as i dont really know much around birds and i could have agreed to have it put down without giving it a fighting chance in the end.

As it is flapping the damaged wing now. So with that i am presuming it cant be broken as I orginial thought and like most animals with abit of rest and care it will be fine to be released back into to wild evenually


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I think that you made the right decision. Gwen has helped with two other birds rescued by members of this forum and she has taken one or two unreleasable ones to live in her friend's aviary in Preston.

Cynthia


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Rachel, until he is properly seen too, it would be best to confine him to a space where he really does not have room to flap his hurt wing. It very well may not be broken, but if it is, the flapping may cause more damage. By the way, I had a bird, some time ago who did, although her radius bone was indeed broke, flap her injured wing. I thought I did a good examine of it, but upon examination at the vet's, he felt it said he "felt a little something", that something was the broken radius, revealed by an x-ray. The wing was wrapped and she made a full recovery.

Karyn


----------



## rach1512 (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes she did say that.

Hopefully mine is okay for trip 2moz and it will make a full recover.

Thanks Karyn. It was getting a little restless in that box as it kept pecking it.

So she has taken a liking to sitting on edge of box now and also my daughters barbie cloud castle which is in wendy house. The pigeon just mainly sits there all day and doesnt move about to much. Just bascially jumps from on spot to another.


----------



## rach1512 (Apr 28, 2010)

*Discovery*

I have recently discovery it is a wood pieon that I have found injured.

Does that make any different me taking it to a sanctuary at all?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

It shouldn't, but check first. Some sanctuaries (eg St Tiggywinkles) believe that all unreleasable wood pigeons should be put down because they "never adapt to captivity"...but they do, even the ones that are adults when injured. Two of mine are proof of this as they are happily nesting in the aviary, with the ferals.

Cynthia


----------



## rach1512 (Apr 28, 2010)

Well i am taking here to Gwen 2moz morning. 

She said if she couldnt be released back into wild she would take her to her friends aviary?


----------



## rach1512 (Apr 28, 2010)

you now got a picture of my injured picture as your avartar lol


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

LOL! That is my pet woodie, Littlewood. She and her mate Tattywood are the ones that are nesting in the aviary.

I did a little search and found that Gwen has taken a woodie and a collared dove to her friend Gill in Preston, so your woodie should be fine and in good company!

This was the thread about the woodie:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=38589&referrerid=560

Cynthia


----------



## rach1512 (Apr 28, 2010)

I am hopeful Gwen will be able to sort Petal (girls have named her) out for me 2moz and she makes a recovery.


----------

